# Ticking noise from valvetrain



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Any idea on a ticking sound from driver side bank of engine at firewall? Car has typical LS2 sewing machine sound from valve train, this is in addition to and only on driver side toward firewall. I did have exhaust leak at gasket and installed SEC copper gaskets and have good seal at header flange. I have shortie headers and have good seal at mid pipe connection. Does not sound like prior gasket leak. Sound present when purchased and not very loud or present at all times, cold startup or when at temp. Catback exhaust is welded at all connections to exhaust tips. Could this be valvetrain/spring/rocker related issue? Failed catilytic converter? I am going to catless mids and will be removing intake manifold and will access valvetrain, what should I look for when inspecting valvetrain? Any opinions welcome. Thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Could be an exhaust leak. I would re-check all header bolts and make sure nothing has come loose. Ticking noise could be many things, but I would try the easy thing first.


----------



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

From past threads that Ive read ja the same issue "piston slap" that ticking is the valve taping the piston. I've a number of rebuilds where the valve leaves marks on the piston just search piston slap on here and see what you get.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I always thought piston slap was the piston skirts slapping the cyl wall. If it's hitting the valve then I would expect a bent and non seating valve.


----------



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

This is the extreme side of piston to valve clearance it won't bent it or cause problems just come crazy engineering


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LS2Baaahad said:


> This is the extreme side of piston to valve clearance it won't bent it or cause problems just come crazy engineering


google 'piston slap', you won't find anything about valve interference.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

LS2Baaahad said:


> This is the extreme side of piston to valve clearance it won't bent it or cause problems just come crazy engineering


That doesn't even make sense.......


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

1. f there is any piston to valve contact there is a major problem. The only true way other then doing the long math is to clay the cylinders. If there is heavy modifications done to the engine it should be done. If it is a stock engine it could be a worn timing belt. Either way... NO BUENO!

2. Is the engine a high mileage engine or has there been problems in the past. Detonation,ping, backfire, blown head gaskets, cam lifter failure? All of these things could lead to possible interference issues.


----------

